# What is this thing?!



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Tail type and gender? It's a baby betta I thoughtfully named squirt. 
Got her from my 10 year old cousin who bought 3. All of them were living
in the same cups he bought them in but the other two died. He gave me
this one.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert, but it looks like a crowntail. And I'm not sure how to sex fry, but I _think_ it's by the length of its ventral fins--long for boy, short for girl. Don't listen to me if you're told otherwise by someone more competent.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it looks like a big ear, but it is hard to tell by the flash, cute betta though 
i feed mines HBH baby bites, chopped frozen bloodworms, and chopped pellets ;P
i'll take her if you don't wanna LOL!
but she is too small to tell yet, wait until she is bigger to determine


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Crowntail Plakat I think. can you get us bigger pictures from the bottom with the ventrals extended? Try showing (him i think) a mirror.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i doubt it is a CTPK, but there is a possibility on being a CT, as i said to young to tell


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It looks like the flipper fins are kinda big - i'm also wondering if its gonna turn out to be a big ear


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a young male....Not sure of the tail type but this boy needs food! He is VERY thin......


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Looks like a combtail. May be big ear, not sure of the sex.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BL2000 love the pro pic, lol out of the subject
________________________________________________________

martini is the best breeder out there, so she must know 
but yes the finnage will only be known by time
also he does look very thin, what was your cousin feeding him? i gave you a list on what i feed baby betta's (above) hope it helps


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Ooh. Okay, I have the hikari micro pellets, and hikari brine shrimp for it. How much of each should I give it? I've probably been underfeeding it because I didn't want it to get swim bladder. I feed it 4 times a day. Small pinch of the brine and like five teeny pellets. I will buy it whatever food it needs, though and definitely up the ante on the food regimen.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

As long he is chubby and has feces he should be fine


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay cool thanks a lot!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Updated pictures of squirt. Someone asked for pictures showing more fins. 

I realize he's too young to determine tail type but I like to see opinions.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Updated pictures of squirt. Someone asked for pictures showing more fins.
> 
> I realize he's too young to determine tail type but I like to see opinions.


I think a CT with big ears


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Aaah, only time will tell. I've been paying special attention to squirts big little fins lately because of all of this.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Aaah, only time will tell. I've been paying special attention to squirts big little fins lately because of all of this.


My newest is a Big eared HM rosetail but he is still a little young, maybe 5 months old


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds nice, I love the sound of a rosetail. Never seen one that I know of though.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Sounds nice, I love the sound of a rosetail. Never seen one that I know of though.


Here are a few pictures of Taz, the second one shows the structure of his tail


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

possibly a Delta or Halfmoon. but does have big ears


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Woow Gorgeous fish and I love his color. 

Yaaay, delta or halfmoon this just makes my day. I can't wait to hopefully see the little bugger grow up.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

someone in this forum got a DBT baby once  i just hope mines is at least a delta >-< there so fun to have it's just suprises


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Romeo is still growing but I think he is a DT


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

What's a dbt? By the way what do you guys go by on here? I don't want to be like, betta_lover and xshainax, ha ha.


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5723635247434754625/5723635681854239954


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

did anyone manage to see that photo?! im practicing so sorry...


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

It got me to a google sign in page.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm thinking CtPk because of the way his bottom...fin....thing is. Just the way it's growing just screams PK to me, and his tail is most definitely CT.

Big eared? I think so, too. Look at how big those things are compared to his head  But he might grow into them...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't wait until my Tazzy grows into his ears


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

It's not a crowntail, it's a combtail. Though since he's young he might grow out into a crowntail. He seems like a iridescent pinkish color. Though it's hard to tell with the flash on. He looks to be a dumbo, from what I can tell. If he is, you're lucky. Around here baby bettas are only $2. And the dumbos sell for anywhere from 40-60 usually.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

michbelle said:


> What's a dbt? By the way what do you guys go by on here? I don't want to be like, betta_lover and xshainax, ha ha.


DBT- double tail ;-) sometimes it's also called 'DT & DeT


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh. Today I saw some double tail hmpks at petco. Two of them were certainly dumbo eared and they were gorgeous. But their fins looked torn, I felt bad for the poor guys.


----------

